# Verslavingen > Roken >  Nicotine Pleisters

## theo

ik ben gestoptmet roken en met nicotine pleisters begonnen
ben met de middelste sterkt begonnen heb nergens last van het gaat prima wie weet hoelang je deze moet gebruiken en waneer je de lichste pleisters kunt gebruiken
wat in de beschrijving staat vind ik wel een beetje lang
had graag commentaar van iemand die ze ook heefd gebruikt

groetjes theo

----------


## Constance

ook ik vind het gebruik erg lang en het lijkt mij als je met de laatste pleisters stop je weer zin heb om te roke 
Constance

----------


## gregory

ik ben vandaag ook zo pleisters gaan halen omdat ik echt van het roken af wil.
Tegen mij hebben ze verteld dat je met de zwaarste dosis moet beginnen en die duurt 6 weken.
Dan kan je een lichtere dosis nemen die 2 weken duurt.
Vervolgens moet je dan nog eens de lichtste dosis nemen die ook 2 weken duurt en dan ben je er volledig vanaf,dus een goeie 12 weken met pleisters rondlopen  :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

Dat wordt bepaald door t aantal sigaretten je rookt met welke dosis je moet starten.
ik ben met de zwaarste begonnen, de volgende ook nog genomen, dan een paar dagen de lichtste en daarna gestopt met plakken.
een paar dagen duizelig geweest in men hoofd en nu al 5 jaar rookvrij!!

Ik had daarvoor al geprobeert op karakter (een halve dag) :-), met kauwgom (een dag), met van die snoepjes (een paar dagen) en met zyban (een week).
De plakkers hebben mij erg goed geholpen.

Succes aan allen!!!!

----------


## peperte

> ik ben gestoptmet roken en met nicotine pleisters begonnen
> ben met de middelste sterkt begonnen heb nergens last van het gaat prima wie weet hoelang je deze moet gebruiken en waneer je de lichste pleisters kunt gebruiken
> wat in de beschrijving staat vind ik wel een beetje lang
> had graag commentaar van iemand die ze ook heefd gebruikt
> 
> groetjes theo


hallo 2 weken geleden ben ik gestopt met een pakje sjac per dag met roken,
de zwaarste nicotinepleisters gekocht,dat heb ik 2 weken gebruikt,nu ben ik 2 dagen met de middelste bezig,dat wil ik ook 2 weken doen,wel erg draaierig in mijn hoofd,geen prettig gevoel,daarna ga ik 2 weken de lichtste doen,tot nu toe lukt het wel,wel moeilijke momenten,je moet er wat voor over hebben,
ik wil geen junk meer zijn,GEEN JUNK MEER ZIJN

----------


## donny

met nicotine pleisters ben ik er een poos vanaf geweest nu weer begonnen met roken wanneer zou ik weer kunnen beginnen met de pleisters? hoe lang moet er tussen zitten weet iemand dat?

groet

Donny

----------

